
I think Google just hoarded my “deleted” Fitbit data - jb775
Here&#x27;s my conspiracy theory: Google wrote a script to export data from &quot;deleted&quot; Fitbit user accounts, but forgot to disable functionality linked to the related auto-emails.<p>Timetable:<p>11&#x2F;1&#x2F;19 @ 11:14am: Received &quot;Confirm your Fitbit data export request&quot; email (I requested this export manually)<p>11&#x2F;1&#x2F;19 @ 11:23am: Received &quot;Your export has begun&quot; email (after I logged in and confirmed)<p>11&#x2F;1&#x2F;19 @ 11:58am: Received &quot;Your export has completed&quot; email<p>11&#x2F;1&#x2F;19 @  1:16pm: Immediately after deleting my Fitbit account, received a confirmation email stating: <i>After 7 days: Your account is frozen and can&#x27;t be recovered</i><p>-------------------------------------------<p>11&#x2F;11&#x2F;19 @ 10:38am: Received &quot;Confirm your Fitbit data export request&quot; email (I did not make this request, and can&#x27;t even log into Fitbit)<p>11&#x2F;11&#x2F;19 @ 10:38am: Received &quot;Your export has begun&quot; email<p>11&#x2F;11&#x2F;19 @ 10:38am: Received &quot;Your export has completed&quot; email
======
londons_explore
Check the message id's to see if it is in fact the same email you are seeing
again.

Also check any id's in the URL for differences - if there is no difference in
the confirmation code, then it's an old email being resent, possibly because
some mail server on the route didn't correctly ACK your message.

~~~
jb775
The URL id's are different, I don't see any message id's.

~~~
natdempk
In your mail client if you hit "Show original message" or "View message
source" or something similar you should be able to see a Message-ID header on
the raw MIME email message itself.

------
swtrs
Apparently lots of people did over on r/fitbit :
[https://www.reddit.com/r/fitbit/comments/duu705/was_fitbit_j...](https://www.reddit.com/r/fitbit/comments/duu705/was_fitbit_just_hacked/)

------
username90
Alternatively the bug is that the final script to delete the data also sends
the same emails.

